# سؤال عن الحاجة إلى وطريقة تركيب القواطيع الجبسية



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 يناير 2010)

الإخوة الزملاء

السلام عليكم

أعمل بالإشراف على تنفيذ أحد المباني الإدارية بالسعودية ، وقد ثار خلاف حول تركيب القواطيع الجبسية ، والسؤال بالتحديد:

من حيث المبدأ في التصميم واستخدام القواطيع الجبسية Gypsum Board Partition كبديل عن الحوائط البلوك ........... هل يتم تركيب القواطيع الجبسية فوق تشطيب الأرضية أم يتم تركيبها على الخرسانة المسلحة للدور مباشرة وقبل البدء في أعمال تشطيب الأرضية ؟ 

مع العلم أن الأرضية بورسلين والمنشأ جاري إنشاؤه ، والأعمال ليست أعمال صيانة أو تغيير في أبعاد فراغات قائمة .

الفريق الذي يدعم وجة النظر التي تؤيد تركيب القواطيع الجبسية فوق البلاط يستند إلى أن الهدف من اللجوء إلى القواطع الجبسية كبديل عن الحوائط البلوك في الأساس لإيجاد مرونة في التعديل المستقبلي في مساحات الفراغات ، بمعنى أنه يعطي للمالك أو المستخدم الحرية في إزالة بعض القواطيع لتوسعة بعض الفراغات.

وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإنه في حالة تركيب القاطوع Partition فوق تشطيب الأرضيات سيتم فك القاطوع دون مساس تشطيب الأرضيات ، فالأرضيات مستمرة بالفعل أسفل القاطوعن فقط سيتم ملء الفراغات التي خلفتها مسامير التثبيت.

أما في حالة تركيب القاطوع Partition على الخرسانة المسلحة مباشرة ثم تركيب الأرضيات داخل الفراغات ، فإنه في حالة فك (إزالة) القاطوع قد يظهر أحد أو كل ما يلي :

1- فرق - ولو طفيف - في منسوب تشطيب الأرضيات.
2- ظهور أكثر من جزء بلاطة (غلاقة) في حالة استخدام بلاطات في التشطيب.
3- استكمال تشطيب الأرضيات في موضع القاطوع الذي تم ازالته بنوع أو لون آخر من تشطيب الأرضيات، مما يؤديإلى ظهور عيب في الأرضيات.
4- للتغلب على النقطة رقم 3 فإنه يتم تغيير الأرضيات بالكامل، وهو بالطبع حل مكلف.

مرفق ملف أتوكاد يوضح مقصدي في هذه النقطة.

كما أنه في حالة تركيب القاطوع أولاً ثم الأرضيات ينفي تماماً الحاجة إلى القاطوع الجبسي ، فلماذا لم يتم تنفيذه بالبلوك من الأساس؟؟؟!!!!
.
.

أما الفريق الآخر فإنه يرى أن الأصل في تنفيذ القواطع الجبسية هو تنفيذها مباشرة على الخرسانة المسلحة للدور ، وأن تركيبها أعلى تشطيب الأرضيات هو استثناء قد يتم تنفيذه في بعض المشروعات ولكنه يظل استثناء.

هذا بالطبع بالإضافة إلى للمزايا الأخرى للقواطيع الجبسية ومنها خفة الوزن وسرعة وسهولة التركيب، ولكن آمل تسليط الضوء على التركيب كما ذكرت.

قبل أن أترككم وأنتظر مرئياتكم في هذا الخصوص أطرح عليكم هذا السؤال أيضاً:

كيف نشأت فكرة استخدام القواطسع الجبسية في المنشآت. وكيف تطورت هذه الفكرة؟

آمل أن أكون قد وُفقت فيطرح التساؤل.

أشكركم مسبقاً لقراءة الموضوع . وأشكركم مرة أخرى للمشاركة؟

والله الموفق

أخوكم

شريف
مهندس مدني


----------



## الديب (6 يناير 2010)

أخى الفضل م / شريف 
أصل القواطع الجبسية هى قواطع غير مستديمة بالأصل ولكنها قواطع زائفة فى اى وقت يمكن ازالتها وتعديل فى المساحات كما شئت ولذلك يفضل ان تكون بعد تشطيب الأرضيات ايا كان نوع التشطيب والهدف من القواطع هو : ـ
1 ـ حمل اخف على الأسقف.
2 ـ تقسيم المساحات كما شئت .
3 ـ سهولة وسرعة الفك والتركيب وتمديد الخدمات بداخلها .
4 ـ سهولة ودقة عمل أشكال جمالية .
5 ـ لا تحتاج إلى عمل مساح .
6 ـ تستخدم الألواح بعد الفك مرة أخرى .
7 ـ سهولة عمل العزل الصوت والحرارة بالقواطع الجبسية .
مع تحياتى لجميع أعضاء الموقع
الديب


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 يناير 2010)

أشكر م/ الديب لمشاركته التي أوضحت لنا الكثير.

وأدعو الزملاء المعماريين للإدلاء بمرئياتهم وخبراتهم حول هذا الموضوع.

والله الموفق


----------



## semo00o (18 يناير 2010)

الديب قال:


> أخى الفضل م / شريف
> أصل القواطع الجبسية هى قواطع غير مستديمة بالأصل ولكنها قواطع زائفة فى اى وقت يمكن ازالتها وتعديل فى المساحات كما شئت ولذلك يفضل ان تكون بعد تشطيب الأرضيات ايا كان نوع التشطيب والهدف من القواطع هو : ـ
> 1 ـ حمل اخف على الأسقف.
> 2 ـ تقسيم المساحات كما شئت .
> ...


اضافة الي كلام اخي 
يجب مراعاتها في التصميم لتوزيع البلاطات للارضيات والتوزيع المستقبلي لها
حيث لايؤثر علي شكل تشطيب الارضيات والاسقف ان وجد.......
وهي طبعا لها استخدامات خاصة ليس كل المباني نستطيع استخدام الحوائط الجبسية
وان استخدمت ليس في كل المبني انما في مناطق معينة....
...


----------



## الابداع555 (18 يناير 2010)

التعليق الاخير هو الحقيقة التى بصدد ان اكتبها ولا اذيد عليها


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (8 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم كنت أبحث عنه لعل مزيد من الإخوة يدلي بدلوه


----------



## assf_a8 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بلا ادنى شك فأن القاطع يكون فوق التشطيب للميزات المذكورة سابقا ولكن قواطع الجبس لا يمكن ان تستخدم بالمنازل لذلك ان كان استخدام الجبس هو القرار الصائب لمبنى مكتبي لكثرة التعديلات وتغير التوزيع المعماري للمكاتب بسبب التأجير لعدة فترات لشركات مختلفة فيؤدي الي تغير التوزيع لكل شركة حسب مرئياتها

اضف الى ذلك سهولة التعديل بعد ان يتم انتهاء المبنى بالكامل ولا يحتاج الى فتح ورشة عمل داخل مبنى قائم وربما مسكون جزء منه


----------

